# 11 mile commute possible?



## Rozza2012 (27 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I am looking at somwhere different to work, it is about 11 miles ish.

I currently commute 4 miles which I find quite easy. does anyone else commute this kind of distance each day?

Its from crumpsall to irlam in manchester.

Not sure if the new place has a shower which is my biggest worry.


----------



## Michaelt (27 Mar 2012)

I cycle 10 miles in the morning, no problem for me, usually takes 40mins, I just cool down before I get changed.


----------



## calibanzwei (27 Mar 2012)

Plenty on here have daily commutes of 30 to 40miles per day, not necessarily everyday though.
Things to consider:
- what are the roads like? more/less hills?
- have a backup plan, as you may find that initially you'll tire but it'll get easier - train an option?


----------



## SquareDaff (27 Mar 2012)

I do 8 miles each way. Was only an issue when I first started as I flagged towards the end of the week. Now it doesn't even phase me and have been know to throw in the odd 30 miler (the long way around! ). I do have the advantage of showers at work though!


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2012)

Last post is good, look at the options and work out alternatives but yes, 11 miles each way is very doable and I would consider it within my optimum range. Short enough for full year round potential but long enough to give a fair workout without recourse to further exercise....as in you can slob evenings and weekends if you want without any guilt 

Work facilities, showers etc would be a consideration for me, I'd want to investigate that in particular.


----------



## Beebo (27 Mar 2012)

11 miles is very do able, what bike do you have?

Make sure you wear sensible wicking clothes so you dont sweat too much. Some guys who dont have showers just use baby wipes to freshen up. I've never tried this, so cant comment on it.


----------



## calibanzwei (27 Mar 2012)

Beebo said:


> Some guys who dont have showers just use baby wipes to freshen up. I've never tried this, so cant comment on it.


 
Also known as the 'bush shower' when I'm out camping


----------



## VamP (27 Mar 2012)

My short commute is 16 miles, the long way round is anything up to 60 miles. I don't ride it everyday though, as I am not in the office every day.

Baby wipes and deodorant are the best way around the shower issue, also if you can keep workclothes (enough for a week or two at a time) at work, that makes life a hell of a lot easier.


----------



## jowwy (27 Mar 2012)

my commute is a 30 mile round trip - only do it tues, wed, thurs though and a nice ride on saturday mornings

downhill going in dropping 1100ft over the 15 miles and climbing 1100ft over the same route going home.....

its good excercise which means when i get in at half 5ish the rest of the evening is mine with no gym trips needed.


----------



## Moodyman (27 Mar 2012)

12 miles one way here and mine's quite hilly - 1400 feet climbing over both legs.

It's doable but it took me about 3-4 months to go from 1 day a week to all 5 comfortably.


----------



## Rozza2012 (27 Mar 2012)

Thanks for all of your advise.

I have looked into using trains and trams but that would then involve quite a bit of walking as i cant take my bike on the trams and trains.

Perhaps if I had a bit of a mix between cycling and using trams etc until I can build it up to cycling each day.


----------



## martint235 (27 Mar 2012)

Mine's about 11 miles into central London at the mo. Shifting it at the weekend to an 11 miler into Croydon. I commute 5 days all year round but we do have a shower at work. Not sure I'd be that keen on the babywipe thing! There's a lot of me to wipe!


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Mar 2012)

I'm doing a couple of 80 milers this week but as you can imagine it's not an everyday thing and in winter it is just horrible !


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Mar 2012)

I would say 11 is almost the perfect miles, may take a while to build up to it.

I was building up but decided to just go for it the first 4-5 weeks were pretty painful nothing more depressing starting off Friday afternoon with Friday legs. But quite rewarding once you are home and dry on Friday.

The memory of that pain kept me doing it through the winter, It is almost routine now except on windy weeks which take their toll on the legs I will sometimes miss a day. This is from a fairly unfit 47 year old doing 14.7 each way.

No showers for me, don't think I have a smell problem either. My biggest hurdle was getting the kit dry in time for the return


----------



## Rozza2012 (27 Mar 2012)

I have looked on runkeeper and it looks like there are 2 big climbs and then everything else is either flat or down hill.

So perhaps the way home will kill me....

I'll have to ask if they have a shower, i doubt it though.


----------



## calibanzwei (27 Mar 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> So perhaps the way home will kill me....


At least its on the way home though


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Mar 2012)

Rozza2012 said:


> I have looked on runkeeper and it looks like there are 2 big climbs and then everything else is either flat or down hill.


The first few months you will dread and hate these, then you will start to love them! My single biggest indicator of improvement are *my* hills..


----------



## Rozza2012 (27 Mar 2012)

Yeah I have noticed the hills on my commute at the moment I've got alot better, especially the ones I go up with the child seat and child trailer on the back lol.

Atm my 4 miles to work is nearly all up hill. Going home is fantastic though.


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2012)

oh and starting now will make Winter, if you wish to go year round, much easier.


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2012)

Around 10 miles is a good commute distance. My commute is minimum 7.5 miles, but 90% of the time I do the 11 each way, and then add on site visits and 'long' way gome makes this from 26 - 36 mile round trips.

As others have said, build it up - so ride in say 3 days a week at first, then 4 etc.

Oh and the bit about winter - you'll be hardened by then and won't stop.


----------



## DCLane (27 Mar 2012)

I've been doing 10+ miles each way since May last year. Started once a week and now I'm 4 times a week, including right through the winter.

It depends on your route; if that's OK then it's absolutely possible.


----------



## Hacienda71 (27 Mar 2012)

I do about 8.5 each way and weather permitting add a bit on. Mine is hilly, mostly uphill on the way in, but that just helps keep your fitness up.


----------



## MacB (27 Mar 2012)

the thing with a there and back commute is, regardless of how hilly it is, it nets out to a flat ride.....though I admit the reality can feel rather different.


----------



## Bman (27 Mar 2012)

I went from a 3mile commute to a 10mile commute (one way). I was pretty much used to it after a week or two.

Leave yourself enough time for the commute and you'll be fine. 

I dont have showers at work. I just bring a full change of clothes, every day. I do have the babywipe option if I really need to, however thats not happened yet.


----------



## Edwards80 (27 Mar 2012)

LOCO said:


> I would say 11 is almost the perfect miles, may take a while to build up to it.


 
This sums it up for me.

My commute went from sitting on my backside in my mates car to cycling just over 10 miles each way. The first time I did it in October last year, it took over an hour and I felt a little bit ill. After a few weeks I was doing it every day.

It now takes me just 33/35mins and I dread days that I can't use the bike. I did 80 "extra curricular" miles this weekend and I'm planning on taking a long route home to make it up to 20 miles tonight to take in some nicer roads in the cracking weather  So aye, it is doable 

Go for it, you will be fine


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> the thing with a there and back commute is, regardless of how hilly it is, it nets out to a flat ride.....though I admit the reality can feel rather different.


always feels to me like way more downhill on the way home for some reason.

20km, five-days-a-week, at present, will wimp out in the winter and go multi-modal.


----------



## martint235 (27 Mar 2012)

MacB said:


> the thing with a there and back commute is, regardless of how hilly it is, it nets out to a flat ride.....though I admit the reality can feel rather different.


I accept it's flat there and back but mine is definitely more uphill on the way home. I have Blackheath Hill and Shooters Hill to go up on the way home. I only climb Shooters on the way to work.


----------



## Chr15 (27 Mar 2012)

Perfectly do-able. I started cycling to and from work in January - 14.5 miles each way. Initially, it was difficult and I had to allow loads of time, but now - only 2 months later - I can cycle each way on my MTB (with road tyres) in about 1 hr 10 mins, which is as long as the journey would take by train. 

I needed to use the train last week for the first time since I began cycling, and absolutely hated it.


----------



## Part time cyclist (27 Mar 2012)

I did 14 miles each way quite happily when I first went back to cycling, took it easy at first and left myself plenty of time getting to work, it got easier and my commute times fell. But now my inconsiderate company have given me a nice new truck to travel to and from work  I dont commute


----------



## cyberknight (27 Mar 2012)

10 miles each way,rain,shine or frost so your commute is very doable,guy at my cycle club does 18 miles each way.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1783485, member: 45"]I hope so. I start a 12-miler in May.[/quote]
Chosen a house, then?


----------



## lb81 (28 Mar 2012)

I do 19 each way 3 days a week and 7 the rest. I have been doing it since September and although I did wimp out a few times when it had snowed the rest of the time its been ok. Even better with the nice weather we have been having!

No showers for me either! Luckily I don't need to be smart for my job and keep spare clothes stashed at work.


----------



## BrumJim (28 Mar 2012)

[QUOTE 1784160, member: 45"]Yeah, we've found somewhere to rent. Now we just have to sell this house.[/quote]

Garden or intercom?


----------



## cloggsy (28 Mar 2012)

I cycle 13.7 miles each way on my daily commute


----------



## Rozza2012 (28 Mar 2012)

Perhaps my first interview question will have to be.. do you have a shower lol.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2012)

You've had all the answers but I used to do a 12 mile commute and it was fine. Build up to it if you need to and you really don't have to do it every day if you don't want, especially if you have something heavy on in work. You can even do something like throw the bike in the car, cycle home and cycle back the next day and home in the car, that works.


----------



## Rozza2012 (28 Mar 2012)

Tbh I kind of would need to do it every day as the reason for my cycling is because my car insurance has gone up so much it just didnt seem worth it.

I suppose I could cycle 1 day a week and get the train for the rest of the week, then build it up from there.


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Mar 2012)

i'm currently starting to commute 15-16 mile round trip daily. I'm unfit and only had my bike for a couple of weeks. Did last Friday as my first commute and have done Tuesday and today so far, will do tomorrow (3 days) and then i'm off on Friday. the rest of the time i will take the car. So its doable, as others have said buildup slowly, and there is nothing stopping you doing for instance ten miles of a night time at your leisure and then building up to the full there and back distance. This is what i did, built up to the miles before making the trip into work.....mind you i did this over a short time.....if i can do it anyone can....and my times are getting better.


----------



## DaveW (28 Mar 2012)

A guy in my team commutes 24 miles each way, 48 miles total per day. He's a very fit 29 year old lad though!


----------



## Stevejo (28 Mar 2012)

My commute is 14 miles each way. I try to do it 3 days a week, usually mon, wed and fri. No shower facilities at work, I get by with a washcloth, towel and deodorant.Change of work clothes at work, hang cycling stuff up beside open window and I am ready for ride home.


----------



## redcard (28 Mar 2012)

DaveW said:


> A guy in my team commutes 24 miles each way, 48 miles total per day. He's a very fit 29 year old lad though!



My full commute is around that, though I'm only cycling 10 miles of that. My target is to do the full commute a couple of times a month, probably from May onwards. 



---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?pd5ayf


----------

